# Mobiler Laptop zur Hobby Bildbearbeitung



## Planetic (6. Januar 2019)

ch habe die wundervolle Aufgabe bekommen für meine Freundin einen neuen Laptop zur Hobbymäßigen Bildbearbeitung zu finden. 
Ich tue mich allerdings sehr schwer die verschiedenen Bildschirmqualitäten zu vergleichen... bei den restlichen bereits erstellten Themen die ich gefunden habe geht es gefühlt mehr um stationäre oder sehr Professionelle Laptops mit natürlich deutlich höherem Budget. 

Ich habe zum Beispiel das Microsoft Surface Go  Microsoft Surface Go 128GB, 8GB RAM, Windows 10 S ab €' '527 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gefunden welches Erstaunlicherweise wohl sogar ein sehr gutes Display besitzen soll... 
Der kleine Speicher wäre glaube ich nicht sooo schlimm, die Fotos würden irgendwann sowieso auf der externen Festplatte landen. Allerdings sind die restlichen Spezifikationen natürlich nicht so der renner... meint Ihr, dass wäre eine gute Alternative?

Ich hätte auch noch das Lenovo Ideapad 320-S  Lenovo Ideapad 320S-14IKBR grau, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (81BN009HGE) ab €' '619 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gefunden welches wohl auch ein sehr gutes Display haben soll (für dies Preisklasse) Ich glaube der i5 ist auch vollkommen ausreichend und er Aufpreis zum i7 nicht notwendig. Meint Ihr, die besseren spezifikationen wird man im Alltagsgebrauch stark merken?

Als weiteres steht das Lenovo ThinkPad L380 Yoga Lenovo ThinkPad L380 Yoga silber ab €' '925 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland in der engeren Auswahl als Convertable. Display soll ebenfalls noch sehr gut sein. 

Das wäre soweit meine engere Auswahl von dem was ich soweit gefunden habe. Habt Ihr vielleicht schon erfahrungen gemacht mit diesen Modellen?

Budget: max. 1000€
Anwendungsbereich: Hobbymäßige Bildbearbeitung & Surfen
Bildschirmgröße: max. 17" lieber jedoch 13" oder 15" 
Bildschirmauflösung: 1920x1080
Glare/Matt: Bevorzugt Matt, Glare jedoch auch ok. 
Akkulaufzeit: nicht so stark im Vordergrund
Gewicht: Sollte leicht zu Transportieren sein
Besondere Anforderungen: Gutes Display für Hobby Bildbearbeitung

Sehr Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## fotoman (6. Januar 2019)

Als erstes wäre mal die Frage, was Du (bzw. Deine Freundin) unter Bildbearbeitung versteht und womit dies durchgeführt wird? Werden die Bilder aus der Kamera mit dem Raw-Konverter (z.B. Ligthroom, Luminar) einzeln bearbeitet, werden viele Astro-/Macro-/Panoramabilder auf einmal zu einem Bild zusammen gesetzt, werden einzelne Bidler aufwändig in Photoshop bearbeitet oder geht es "nur" darum, bei den eigenen Bilder Helligekit/Kontrast/Farben anzupassen und sie korrekt zu beschneiden? Oder möchte sie gar mit einem Stift auf dem Display zeichnen?

Verwaltet sie ihre Bilder mit einer Software oder landen sie am Ende einfach nur auf einer ext. HDD (plus Backup)?

Davon ist dann abhängig, wieviel CPU-Leistung sinnvoll ist, wieviel Ram und SSD-Platz benötigt wird. Und u.U. auch, ob man am Display Zugeständnisse machen sollte oder nicht.

Geschieht das ganze nur zu Hause (warum dann kein ext. Monitor) oder wird auch wirklich mobil gearbeitet?



> Der kleine Speicher wäre glaube ich nicht sooo schlimm, die Fotos würden irgendwann sowieso auf der externen Festplatte landen.


Trotzdem sollte sowas vorher geklärt werden. Sowohl, was den Speicherplatz, wie auch die CPU-Leistung betrifft. Wenn da jemand Spaß am Stacking oder an großen Panoramen hat, dann landen schon mal viele GB an Zwischenbildern auf dem Rechner und 128 GB SSD sind auch mit noch so gutem Willen zu wenig. Und wer ab und zu seine Bilder mit einem Raw-Konverter konvertiert, der muss entweder sehr viel Geduld mitbringen (mag gelegentlich im Urlaub der Fall sein) oder das Surface Go ist für ihn ungeeignet.

Falls vorhanden, benötigt die Bilddatenbank auch Speicherplatz auf dem Laptop.

Was hat sie denn derzeit für einen Laptop/PC? 10" sind zur echten (dauerhaften) Bildbearbeitung lächerlisch klein, schon 13,3" wären mir ohne ext. Montior viel zu wenig als Dauerlösung.



> bei den restlichen bereits erstellten Themen die ich gefunden habe geht es gefühlt mehr um stationäre oder sehr Professionelle Laptops mit natürlich deutlich höherem Budget.


Da die Akkulaufzeit nicht so wichtig ist und 17" denkbar sind (=2,8kg und mehr, das wollte ich nicht in der Bahn durch die Gegend schleppen müssen, meine mind. 7kg Fotoausrüstung reichen mir), scheint das Gerät überwiegend stationär genutzt zu werden. Warum dann kein ext. Montor, wenn es schon ein Laptop sein soll?

Ohne ext. Monitor genügt schon ein Blick auf Notebookcheck, um den Lenovo Ideapad 320-S aus der Wahl zu nehmen:
Test Lenovo IdeaPad 320s-14IKB (i5-7200U, 920MX, SSD, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Bildbearbeitung hat für mich auch etwas damit zu tun, meine Bilder farblich einigermaßen brauchbar bewerten zu können (sehen die Farben als Fotoausbelichtung oder als Ausdruck so aus, wie man sie vorher am PC gesehen hat), insb. stationär (im Zug/Hotel/der Eishalle geht das sowieso nicht). Das bedeutet dann mind. eine einigermaßen "brauchbare" Abdeckung von sRGB (der kleinste, gebrächliche Farbraum). Wie man sieht, schafft der 320s gerade mal 57%. Das genügt, um mit Erfahrung im Hotel die Farben für Instagram oder die Tagespresse abschätzen zu können, viel mehr aber auch nichts.

Dafür hat der 320s eine brauchbare CPU und genügend Ram, um auch bei Bildern von modernen Kameras nicht stehen zu bleiben.

Der Lenovo ThinkPad L380 Yoga ist dann kleiner, leichter, hat Touch, ein spiegendes Display, welches aber durchaus für anspruchsvolle Bildbarbeitung geeignet sein sollten (95% sRGB). Ich hasse spiegelnde Displays was aber auch daran liegen mag, dass sowohl meine Bilder wie auch seltsamer weise die Film, die ich auf Reisen ansehe, oft dukle Bereiche entahlten. Da nützt auch ein noch so heles Display nichts, schwarz bleibt schwaz und kann nichts übertrahlen. Reflexionen sind großflächig und nicht, wie bei matten Displays, nur punktförmig.

Das Surface Go ist dann für die üblichen Tablet-Dinge und sehr seltener Nutzung von Windows-Programmen brauchbar, aber mit dem Minidisplay und der lahmen CPU für echte Bildbearbeitung m.M.n. nicht sinnvoll. Dann schon eher ein Surface Pro, das kostet aber mit allem (Stift, Tastatur) bedeutend mehr.

Was die Ausstattung betrifft (Ram, SSD-Größe), hilft es wirklich nur, Deine Freundin zu befragen, was sie derzeit hat, was ihr fehlt und was sie vor hat. Mir hat bis Mitte 2018 mein alter Laptop mit 240 GB SSD genügt. dann kam eine neue Kamera und ich war froh, dass ich mein Windows-Tablet um eine 512 GB SSD erweitern konnte (das Tablet wiegt weniger wie der x220, den ich auch aufrüsten könnte). Ich nutze es als mobilen Bildspeicher, bei meiner Anzahl an Bildern und nun 50 MB/Bild war der Speicher plötzlich sehr klein. Das ist aber höchst individuell. Der eine fotografiert Sport oder Reportagen, der nächste Landschaften oder Portraits und kommt damit niemals auf ein paar 1000 Bilder im Urlaub bzw. zu Hause, bevor sie im Archiv landen.

Falls es 13,3" sein soll, Touch/360° Display nicht benötigt wird, würde ich eher hierzu greifen
ASUS Zenbook 13 UX331UAL-EG050T blau (90NB0HT3-M03420) ab €' '899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und zwar auch dann, wenn er nicht die auf GH genannten 100% sRGB haben sollte, sondern, wie wohl der getestete Vorgänger, "nur" 93% sRGB)
Test Asus ZenBook 13 UX331UN (i7-8550U, MX150) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Planetic (6. Januar 2019)

Ersteinmal sehr vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Anwort! Ich werde mein betes geben alles zu beantworten 

"Werden die Bilder aus der Kamera mit dem Raw-Konverter (z.B. Ligthroom, Luminar) einzeln bearbeitet, werden viele Astro-/Macro-/Panoramabilder auf einmal zu einem Bild zusammen gesetzt, werden einzelne Bidler aufwändig in Photoshop bearbeitet oder geht es "nur" darum, bei den eigenen Bilder Helligekit/Kontrast/Farben anzupassen und sie korrekt zu beschneiden? Oder möchte sie gar mit einem Stift auf dem Display zeichnen?"

Momentan geht es nur um ein bisschen "Touchup" in Lightroom etc. RAW Dateien werden schon verwendet, allerdings keine ausfwendigen Macro, Panorama Bilder. Momentan wirklich bloß am ANfang des Hobbys mit leichten Nachbearbeitungen. Allerdings kann sich sowas natürlich in der Zukunft ändern sobald das Wissen mehr vertieft wird. 


"Verwaltet sie ihre Bilder mit einer Software oder landen sie am Ende einfach nur auf einer ext. HDD (plus Backup)?"

Momentan ausschließlich auf eine ext. HDD. Extra Software könnte in Zukunft in Frage kommen ist jedoch nicht geplant. 


"Geschieht das ganze nur zu Hause (warum dann kein ext. Monitor) oder wird auch wirklich mobil gearbeitet?"

Es geht sehr stark darum den Laptop auch in den Urlaub etc mitnehmen zu können. Es wird damit also sowohl zu Hause als auch Mobil gearbeitet. 

"Was hat sie denn derzeit für einen Laptop/PC? 10" sind zur echten (dauerhaften) Bildbearbeitung lächerlisch klein, schon 13,3" wären mir ohne ext. Montior viel zu wenig als Dauerlösung."

Momentan hat sie einen ca. 7 Jahre alten HP Laptop der damals schon Einstiegsklasse war. Der macht natürlich so ziemlich gar nix mehr. Externer Monitor ist leider nicht möglich, aber für das Hobbybearbeiten sollte der Laptop reichen. Wie gesagt, sie ist in diesem Bereich noch SEHR weit entfernt von einem Profi.


----------



## seahawk (7. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich reicht auch ein i3 für normale einfache Bearbeitung. Der Bildschirm ist halt ein Problem. Farbraumabdeckung und Kalibriierung ab Werk sind bei preiswerten Geräten halt eher weniger gut. Aber für einfache Arbeiten geht es auch.


----------



## fotoman (7. Januar 2019)

Planetic schrieb:


> Ich werde mein betes geben alles zu beantworten


Das Meiste dient, auch wenn es als Frage geschrieben ist, eher zur Selbstreflktion für Dich/euch. Ich kenne kaum Geräte bzw. weiss nur, wonach ich suchen würde, wenn mein gut 7 Jahre alter Lenovo x220 kaputt gehen würde. Das sind aber Geräte für die mobile Nutzung und nicht zur Dauernutzung zu Hause ohne ext. Monitor. Konkret wären dies der erwähnte Asus Zenbook 13 oder ein aktueller Dell XPS 13 mit FullHD Display. Oder es würde ein Surface Pro 6 mit i5 (lüfterlos). Dessen Display ist zum dauerhaften Arbeiten aber endgültig viel zu klein.

15,6" Geräte im vertretbaren Preisrahmen kenne ich keine. Den Asus Zenbook gibt es auch als Pro mit 14" und 15,6", er ist aber, wie auch der aktuelle Dell XPS 15 9570, schon sehr teuer. Für meinen Fotorucksack sind auch diese recht "kompakten" 15,6" Geräte zu groß.



Planetic schrieb:


> Momentan geht es nur um ein bisschen "Touchup" in Lightroom etc. RAW Dateien werden schon verwendet, allerdings keine ausfwendigen Macro, Panorama Bilder. Momentan wirklich bloß am ANfang des Hobbys mit leichten Nachbearbeitungen. Allerdings kann sich sowas natürlich in der Zukunft ändern sobald das Wissen mehr vertieft wird.


Dann genügt sicher derzeit ein i3-8xxx oder auch i5-7xxx (oder jeweils besser), mit 8 GB Ram. Bei 13,3" Geräte lassen sich im Nachhinein leider oft nicht aufrüsten.

Da aber auch günstigere Modelle schon eine echte 4-Kern CPU haben (i5-8250U), würde ich darauf nur verzichten, wenn andere Ausstattungsmerkmale sonst den Finanzrahmen sprengen.

Von der Ausstattung wäre ich daher bei
i3-8xxx, i5-7xxx oder i5-8xxx (ja, auch ein aktueller Ryzen U könnte in Frage kommen, dort ist aber derzeit m.W.n. immer irgendwas anderes an der Aussattung schlechter wie bei gleich teuren Modellen mit Intel-CPU)
8 GB Ram
256 GB SSD
non-glare Display, bevorzugt als IPS

Der Rest dann nach Bedarf. Ich wollte keinen Laptop, der mit leichter Arbeit im Akubetrieb nicht mind. gut 6 Stunden durchhält. das sind meine üblichen Zeiten bei der Zugfahrt. Genauso bin ich bereit, für signifikante Gewichtsersparnis Geld zu zahlen (1,2 kg anstatt 1,6 kg für einen 13,3" Laptop,. wenn mir die sonstige Ausstattung passt), Ich nutze das Gerät vermutlich wieder >6 Jahre mobil und reise nicht nur mit dem Auto.

Die z.B. auf GH gefundenen Modelle (oder vergleichbare) muss man dann z.B. auf Notebookcheck suchen um so Dinge wie die Qualität des Displays, die Lautstärke des Lüfters oder die reale Akkulaufzeit zu ermitteln.



Planetic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sie ist in diesem Bereich noch SEHR weit entfernt von einem Profi.


Das hat für mich nichts mit "Profi", "intensiverem Hobby" oder "Anfänger" zu tun. Dabei ist zumindest mein Anspruch, dass ich einigermaßen abschätzen kann, wie Bilder im Ausdruck oder auf anderen Geräten wirken. Insb., wenn man den Laptop aus Dauerlösung zu Hause nutzt.

Kauft man dann einen vermeintlich leistungsstarken, aber günstigen Laptop, kann einem schnell sowas geschehen
Notebook Lüfter drehen bei kleinster Belastung hoch - was kann man dagegen tun?
Davor ist man mit einem teuren Laptop zwar auch nicht sicher, Warnungen dazu gab es auf Notebookcheck allerdings.

Sicherlich ist auch der von Dir erwähnte Ideapad 320S für all die Aufgaben geeignet. Man wundert sich u.U., warum die Bilder auf der Ausbelichtung anders aussehen und selbst auf einem guten Tablet/Smartphone mehr Farben zeigen.


----------

